# How long to send cards?



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

How long does it take a department to send out cards from the new list if they are hiring?


----------



## BattleSignsUSMC (Sep 5, 2005)

JeepinWeezle said:


> How long does it take a department to send out cards from the new list if they are hiring?


Hmm...wondering the same thing. Nothing yet from Worcester though.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Depends on how long the department takes to request a certified list for the positions they intend to fill.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

......and it depends on how long it takes the mail man to deliver it to your mailbox. 

What the hell kind of a question is this? We all know the department does not send out the cards, the HRD/CS Commission send them out. The Department requests a certain number of candidates, CS does X2+1 and then send the department in question the list. You then get your card and run, not walk, run to the Police station and sign that coveted form. Then you wait like the rest of us till hell freezes over or eternity. Whichever comes first.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> ......and it depends on how long it takes the mail man to deliver it to your mailbox.
> 
> What the hell kind of a question is this? We all know the department does not send out the cards, the HRD/CS Commission send them out. The Department requests a certain number of candidates, CS does X2+1 and then send the department in question the list. You then get your card and run, not walk, run to the Police station and sign that coveted form. Then you wait like the rest of us till hell freezes over or eternity. Whichever comes first.


I've already received a letter from Boston, no card from CS yet but from what I've been told by guys on Boston already is that the department sends out a letter, then you will get a card from CS...list came out on the 1st, I got the letter to come in for an applicant briefing on the 5th.... But then again Boston is in a good position to hire...big


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

I got my card for Watertown PD !!!!!!!!


----------

